# Intel and AMD GPU



## Dharc (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

Do FreeBSD 9.2 or 10.0 support Intel Ivy Bridge HD 4000 and AMD Radeon HD 7730M? I have a Dell Inspiron 15R SE.

Thanks.


----------



## youngunix (Sep 19, 2013)

Most hardware is support_ed_ by FreeBSD. Yet, the following links should help you understand hardware support:
AMD_GPU
Intel_GPU
FreeBSD 10 hardware notes
FreeBSD 9 hardware notes
Supported Devices
Hardware Compatibility

Hope that helps!


----------



## zspider (Sep 19, 2013)

Dharc said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Do FreeBSD 9.2 or 10.0 support Intel Ivy Bridge HD 4000 and AMD Radeon HD 7730M? I have a Dell Inspiron 15R SE.
> 
> Thanks.



I can vouch for the Intel Ivy Bridge HD 4000, I am using it to write this post . Not sure about the AMD hybrid graphics though.


----------

